# CBBT Flounder and Cobia - July 23, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

My friend and I headed for CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) for sheepshead and flounder. It was very hot day but I was enthusiastic because I haven't been fishing for a while. I worked or visited my grand kids on weekends for almost 2 months.

We didn't get any sheepshead bite. We caught several flounder. My friend landed 2 keeper at 17" and 19", and I landed 1 keeper at 21.5".

I constantly looked for signs of cobia. And I found them right next to a bridge column. There were 2 cobia at 6-7' and 2 remora eel at a first glance. Then I found that the 2 remora eel were cobia not remora. I cast a cobia buck-tail and landed a small cobia.

fishing log:





Joe


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> My friend and I headed for CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) for sheepshead and flounder. It was very hot day but I was enthusiastic because I haven't been fishing for a while. I worked or visited my grand kids on weekends for almost 2 months.
> 
> We didn't get any sheepshead bite. We caught several flounder. My friend landed 2 keeper at 17" and 19", and I landed 1 keeper at 21.5".
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## OD_fisherman (May 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice report. Man how I miss that bay!


----------

